
Is MoviePass Here to Stay? - IntronExon
https://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2018/01/is-moviepass-here-to-stay/551741/?single_page=true
======
nugi
Looks like a classic power play ala ticketmaster, albeit with better prices,
for now.

------
bfuller
I am not renewing. Turns out I prefer watching movies at home.

